# The Following and Kevin Bacon



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Is anyone watching the new Kevin Bacon series on Fox - the Following? I really like it.. very gory - but reminds me of many of the books I've read.. Interesting premise


Spoiler



- a serial killer that imitates the violence in Edgar Allan Poe novels..


 My only question - is how can they drag this out into an entire season - let alone multiple seasons. Bacon is terrific!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you say Bacon is terrific? I'm so with you there.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I watched the first one, but haven't watched the second one yet. I DVR'd it. I really liked it too, but thought it was gory also. They did warn about that though so no one should be surprised. It is like some of the books I read as well. I'm excited to see where they go with this series. Isn't he leading "his followers" from prison? I suppose it will focus on catching all of them, maybe? I don't know how long that will stay interesting, but I guess we'll find out.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, I am watching and have to say it creeps me out.  I makes me uncomfortable... bu I keep watching.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> ...My only question - is how can they drag this out into an entire season - let alone multiple seasons. Bacon is terrific!


Well, they could take a page from the BBC, where many series were developed with a specific run-time in mind (X episodes over Y seasons), and then it's finished -- no end-of-season cliffhanger that never gets resolved. Of course, it's hard to think of anyone in Hollywood with that mindset. Heck, it seems hardly anyone in the fiction publishing business has that mindset any more.  (For that matter, I'm not sure that the BBC thinks like that any more, either?)


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Did you say Bacon is terrific? I'm so with you there.


Bazinga!


----------



## UnderControl (Jan 4, 2013)

the trailer looked good and I heard someone say it was awesome. I still need to catch it.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Watched it. Agree Bacon's very good, but also wondered how they'll drag this out a full season. Liked the literary references (especially "inciting event"). OTOH, I watched the pilot right after Bones and found a lot of thematic similarities.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I watched the first one, don't know if I'll stick with it yet.  It is gory...


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I really wanted to watch this but I can't do gore.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I watched the first and really liked it, I love Kevin Bacon. But the gore really really turned me off. I don't know if ill watch again.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Did you say Bacon is terrific? I'm so with you there.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I do like the show I have to say.  There have been a couple of times I have actually jumped because something scared me - and that is not easy to do.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

I've only caught the pilot, and I'm not sure I'm going to keep watching. It's very well acted, and it's got nice production values, and it's all a very slick package. I think the issue for me personally, is that it puts too much magic into the "magical serial killer" story. It just felt (to me) like I had more moments where I was just  going "seriously?" than ones where I was just thinking "oh crap!"  

Bit of a shame, as it's one of those shows that I find wishing I liked more. Really well made, like I said.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

This show needs to be cancelled quickly, as it will dramatically shorten the "Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon" party game.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> This show needs to be cancelled quickly, as it will dramatically shorten the "Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon" party game.


I hadn't thought of that, but you're right! CANCEL NOW!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It is very compelling and I like that they are going straight through the first season.  None of this "week off" nonsense.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

So who do you think is the "follower" on the FBI team?


Spoiler



I'm think Debra Parker (Anna Parisse) - since I have no idea why she gave him that book


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> So who do you think is the "follower" on the FBI team? *bleeep*


Try to use the spoiler tag on speculation, please... and thank you!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Done - but its still in your quote...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone watch last night? Wow...how do you think Ryan is going to get out of this one? Think the cops can save him? What about Claire?


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the new show but I've only caught two episodes (the pilot and whatever episode number last night).   It reminded me of my much younger days when I loved watching "The X-Files" (before it got overly dramatic), "Outer Limits", and "Millenium" completely alone in the pitch dark.   As to those who are concerned by the gore, it's really not that bad.  I mean it is a tv show broadcasted on a basic network, there are only so much they can show at a 9 pm time slot.  Most of the time it's only on for about for a few minutes, but everyone is different...  For a point of reference, I'm not too big on gore (especially just for the sake of hype--kinda like those SyFy monster movie of the week and some action movies), but don't mind if it's for a realistic situation (for example: I have no problems watching those medical documentaries/shows and eating at the same time).

My TV watching has drastically dropped since this summer, and most of the time I watch while I have meals (watch via computer or already recorded for free from my cable provider) or have it on for background noise.  So I will have to catch up...maybe during dinner tonight.   

It's an interesting storyline, and I've rarely seen Kevin Bacon (I think only 3 of his movies).  So I'll see how long I will continue.  I do like James Purfoy though...

Tris


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Tris said:


> It's an interesting storyline, and _I've rarely seen Kevin Bacon_ (I think only 3 of his movies).
> Tris


*mind boggled*


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I was surprised by the show. When I saw the first episode, I thought...



Spoiler



Oh, look. It's one of those shows where killer escapes, FBI/Police call in the guy who wrote the book on the killer to investigate, and shenanigans ensue over several episodes as they try to find said killer.



Then, after seeing the end of the first episode, and subsequent episodes...



Spoiler



Huh. That didn't go the way I expected. Now it's kind of like Saw (with how the killer is "playing games" with the Bacon-ator) meets Silence of the Lambs (relying on the killer for cryptic information).



It has me impressed so far.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> *mind boggled*


Ha-ha! Yes, it's true. I've seen:

- "White Water Summer"
- "Apollo 13"
- "Stir of Echos"

Oh wait...there's one more! "Tremors", brings the count to 4! 

Tris


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Tris said:


> Ha-ha! Yes, it's true. I've seen:
> 
> - "White Water Summer"
> - "Apollo 13"
> ...


Ever watch Friday the 13th? Bacon's in it.






He was even in Ollie Stone's JFK...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Bacon

Somehow, his career already spans 5 decades, (70s through 2010s) yet he is only 54....He was 20 when he was in Animal House... somehow the math doesn't seem right, but his career began in 1978 (barely getting on the board in the 70s) and is still ongoing in 2013, so.... 70s, 80s, 90s, 2000s, 2010s. Five decades of filmmaking, or parts thereof. Even though 78-13 is only 35 years. (He'll turn 55 in July...)


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, wait, I've seen "Animal House"...count brought up to 5!   Though it's a no, on "Friday The 13th" and "Footloose".  I don't know I've seen a lot of movies, but maybe they weren't the movies he's been in.  I was born in the early 80s and a bulk of my music/movie choices were done by my much older cousins.  Most of the time, I had 5 books in hand...and the UBER quiet child who people would completely forget he/she was even there! 

I have yet to see a "Mission Impossible" or "James Bond" film too.  Seen parts of it, but never a full movie.  I also have a friend who has never seen "Forrest Gump" either.

Tris


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

That's okay. It's just that he's been in so much... he's the reason the party game "Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon" was invented.

(The theory being, anyone in Hollywood is no more than six degrees of separation removed from having co-starred with Kevin in SOMETHING.)

Example:

Kat Dennings of CBS' Two Broke Girls, has a Bacon number of 3.

1. Kat Dennings stars in Two Broke Girls with Garrett Morris.
2. Garrett Morris was a cast member of the original Saturday Night Live from 1975-1980, with frequent guest-host, Steve Martin.
3. Steve Martin starred in Planes, Trains and Automobiles, in which he shared an opening scene with... Kevin Bacon!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Craig,

Good news, I found one more..."A Few Good Men"!  I had to do a quick IMDB search.   So total is now up to 6. 

I am familiar with the game, and I think I would be a 3 or 4 degree separation...wierd.  Ha-ha! 

Well, I'm off to see another "The Following" episode even though it did give me a bad fright.  Not because the episodes were scary or anything.  It's one of those things where it was in your head, so when you are dreaming...it comes out.  Basically, I scared myself thinking a dark figure was standing at the foot of my bed.

Tris


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I hate and love this show.  Can't figure out whether I want to keep watching it or ditch it!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am done.  It is becoming increasingly difficult to believe.  I get scared when I watch a show that I imagine could happen.  Last night was simply ridiculous.  If I want to watch fiction that is creepy, I will watch Walking Dead.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I was unsure about this show after watching the first episode, but it has rapidly become one of my favorite television shows on the air.  Even my wife loves it.  There are flaws, of course, and I cannot fathom how they expect this to continue into another season, but it's a great show.  The fastest hour on TV.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love it as well. I read an article in a magazine or something and I believe it said that this storyline would be wrapped up this season. Next season will be a different storyline. That solves the question that everyone has about how they were going to drag it out that long. I was glad to read that it wouldn't keep dragging on with the same thing.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I quite enjoyed last night's episode.  I cannot believe there are just 3 episodes left.

My only complaint is that the main villain, Joe Carroll, was supposedly this dynamic and electrifying professor in college, but every flashback to his classes has not been above high school level.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't wait!  It's back tonight!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Another good episode last night! Can't wait to see how they wrap all of this up!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife actually admitted during last night's episode that she has been enjoying The Following more than the new season of Mad Men  And she LOVES Mad Men.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Back on tonight.  If you are a fan, feel free to discuss here.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! What a show last night. Do you think they will find the cop (her name is escaping me at the moment) in time?? Why didn't Jacob see that coming from Emma?! Think Joe is going to throw Claire off the boat, or something worse? We haven't seen Roderick and Joey lately...wonder what happened there. I'm still curious as to what the story line is going to be next season. Guess it depends on what all they wrap up next week.


----------

